# Dying Laurel Oaks



## WillClimb (Oct 13, 2003)

What disease or pest kills laurel oaks in the south east? It seems to always leave a dead tree that is near petrified (hard as a rock) with characteristic gray streaks running vertically up the trunk.

Whatever the culprit, it's also affecting small juniper shrubs.


----------

